# Bob aka Eman



## bmudd14474 (Feb 7, 2021)

Its with a very heavy heart that I announce that Bob has been taken away by Covid. He passed away 2/6/21 after a long battle with Covid. Please take a moment and pray for his wife Sherrie.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

Damn. Hate to hear this. Prayers for his family.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Bob has passed...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 7, 2021)

NO WAYYYY ...  Damn it man..  Bob was a great guy ..  met up with him a few times at Pineywoods (Jerry) N. FL. Gatherings ... He was our source for Mud Bugs ...  My heart is sad for him and Ms. Sherry....  Prayers are being said for Sherry and the rest of the family members...


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

So tired of hearing things like this. I will be glad when this is under control. Prayers for the family.
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, RIP Bob


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

So sad to Hear Brian but I appreciate you sharing the news. Prayers and best wishes for his family.

Robert


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear of his passing, prayers to his wife and family!


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2021)

So sad Sorry to hear 
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2021)

Damn sorry to hear this. I met Bob couple times up at Jerrys. Good guy.
I wont forget him putting the bowl of chocolate covered tater chips by me. Good times and yes the mudbug supplier. Someone asked where is Rick? Bob said he is glued to the bug table lol


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers sent to Bob's family, RIP. RAY


----------



## Chasdev (Feb 7, 2021)

I did not know the man but I too am sorry he got sick and died.
This is another lesson that people just have to start wearing masks dammit.
I don't care about liberties, I care about my family not getting sick because some jackhandle won't wear a mask.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 7, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I did not know the man but I too am sorry he got sick and died.
> This is another lesson that people just have to start wearing masks dammit.
> I don't care about liberties, I care about my family not getting sick because some jackhandle won't wear a mask.


Come on now!!!!!

This is for Bob. 
Not for your rant about masks and some jackhandle.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 7, 2021)

I hate to hear this . Looked him up , he was young at just 62 . Loosing a spouse is very hard . 
Prayers and thoughts for his wife .


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2021)

I found out today and it's with great sadness I post this. Bob was a very good man and a great friend and his passing came way to soon and he will be missed by many not just me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh No!!  R.I.P.  Bob !!
"Eman" was a Great Member---Always helpful.
He became a Member the same year I did---Back in 2009.
He will be Missed.

Prayers sent to his Family & Friends.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 7, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I did not know the man but I too am sorry he got sick and died.
> This is another lesson that people just have to start wearing masks dammit.
> I don't care about liberties, I care about my family not getting sick because some jackhandle won't wear a mask.


Inappropriate post.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 7, 2021)

Thoughts and Prayers to the family. 
RIP


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2021)

Sherrie and family, my condolences...  Bob was a good man...   He is missed...


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2021)

I never met him in person but chatted alot.  Prayers from our family.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2021)

This virus is just terrible, we have lost so many good healthy people. Prayers to Bob’s family!
Al


----------



## boykjo (Feb 17, 2021)

My heart is saddened. Bob was a great guy. My condolences go out to his wife Sherrie.  I've had the pleasure of meeting Bob and Sherrie many times at SMF gatherings and he was top notch and a great Cajun cook. Bob always said Its all in the roux. Bob would stir his rough for hours till it became dark brown and glossy and made his gumbo the best I ever ate. The deep fried boudin balls were a favorite............ He will be missed
Joe


----------



## b-one (Feb 18, 2021)

Sad to hear this, best to the family.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 18, 2021)

So sorry to hear this.  Prayers for him and his Family.  RIP Bob.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 18, 2021)

Damn Covid sucks.  This thing is real and is taking too many of us.


----------

